# Adam Sandler & Rob Schnieder in Dublin



## Renair (Jul 30, 2008)

Some rough cuts from RAW files taken about 2 hours ago, too many to process right now.   Taken at the Irish Premier of YOU DONT MESS WITH THE ZOHAN.

Rob Schnieder really worked the crowd whereas Adam seemed more business like in his suit and didnt have much time for the paparazzi.  But he was nice enough to stop and talk to me and sign my Press Card for the event, so that was pretty cool!


----------



## Assassin (Jul 30, 2008)

Good one Rene....I like most of his movies... great that you actually got to speak to him

Cheers,
Sass


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2008)

They made those people's day, by taking those 'self portraits' on the point and shoots


----------



## Renair (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, I was surprised how quick Adam wanted to get through the crowd whereas Rob did 4 laps of the red carpet.......  He was so funny whereas Adam was more business man like...... I will work on the RAW files at the weekend, these were just rough tweaks.


----------



## zendianah (Jul 30, 2008)

I lOVE adam sandler!!!!


----------



## Kyuss (Aug 1, 2008)

Renair said:


>



Looks like the guy on the right cant believe what is happening in front of him and just went #2 in his pants. Great shots!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 1, 2008)

Kyuss said:


> Looks like the guy on the right cant believe what is happening in front of him and just went #2 in his pants. Great shots!


 

LMAO:lmao:


----------



## MissMia (Aug 1, 2008)

How fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Renair (Aug 1, 2008)

I was going to caption this, 'Yes, I was born with a blurred hand, its a very rare thing!'


----------



## underOATH2220 (Aug 12, 2008)

haha hdr sandler D i like it


----------

